# Myserious headless creature washes ashore



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.thewesternstar.com/index.cfm?sid=328474&sc=23


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's my favorite commenter quote:

"Poking random dead things with a stick never fails"

Maybe it's an aquatic chupacabra


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

Clearly those people aren't Haunt Forum members. They could have used the carcass in the $20 prop challenge! I mean really, it would have been free, right?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Is there any other pics of this? The snow all around it mad it hard to picture but that is probably the idea so you dont figure out it is just another hoax.


----------

